

How RIM can survive… - Tawheed
http://tawheed.tumblr.com/post/7240104343/how-rim-can-survive+

======
rcfox
You posted this last night. (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2728604>)
Please don't double-post. It's annoying, and it certainly doesn't look good on
you either.

~~~
Tawheed
I don't think that rule works over holiday weekends.

~~~
rcfox
...What?

First of all, 1 country in 203 had a holiday yesterday. Second, if you're
worried about your link not being seen on a holiday, maybe you should wait
until after the holiday to post it.

